# Building Surveyors



## Jimmy123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear all

I am looking for information regarding Building Surveying in Australia.

My understanding that the role is not like the UK and that Building Surveyors in Auz are the British equivalent of a Building Control Officer.

I wanted to know if you or you know of any one that has moved to Australia as a qualified Building surveyor - What job did you/they move into?

Im thinking about moving but would like to see what kind of jobs I would be able to do which are closely related to Building Surveying but not like Building Control!

I currently undertake various types of surveys of commercial property and refurbishment work (Contract Administration). Is there a need and suitable place for my skills?

Thanks!


----------

